
How to Respond to Coronavirus by Bill Gates - me551ah
https://www.gatesnotes.com/Health/How-to-respond-to-COVID-19?WT.mc_id=20200228175011_COVID19_BG-TW&WT.tsrc=BGTW&linkId=83234892
======
canada_dry
Refreshingly clear and concise information - as one would expect from Gates.

------
smn1234
This was first, bug don't miss the convo here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22448747](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22448747)

------
hatenberg
Good luck convincing the US to stop price gouging on vaccines. We can't even
get tests for free or nominal sums

